# insulted by another maltese owner



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

While we were out and about today I ran into another lady who also had a maltese. Of course I got excited and wanted to talk to her. She commented on Bella first, who was quietly laying in my arms. She asked about her outfit and from then on it was all about her dog. She went on and on about her all the while the dog was in hysterics. I asked if she was friendly and she said she was shy but that I could pet her. Call me crazy but the growling and barking made me decide not to. She kept putting her dog in Bella's face and saying "now give her kisses" and I'd pull Bella away afraid that the other dog may bite. I haven't been around many other maltese other than my own but I've never seen one so snippy. Well, I start to walk away and I put Bella on the ground so she can walk and the lady looks at me and goes "Oh my goodness she's HUGE what in the world are you feeding her!"







I just looked at her thinking she's got to be kidding! She's only six pounds! Her dog looked bigger than Bella so I asked how much hers weighed and she tilted her head to the side and says "My baby is only 4.6, she's a teacup!" With that I just walked away. 

Am I the only one this happens to? My poor baby has been insulted more than once. The first time I had a man yell across Petsmart "I know a Maltese that would blow your Maltese out of the water!" Bella's so sweet I don't know why people say such things. Maybe it's just me being a momma but I think she's absolutely perfect.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Dont take other peoples comments to heart, it seems to me that they dont have anything better to do then compare dogs, and we all think our dogs are perfect. Its just like children, people always want to compare kids. "oh ya well jimmy is doing this better then your johnny" it makes me sick. I wont do it, when someone wants to rattle on about there furbaby i let them, then politly excuse myself. I dont even bother trying to make my Boo look good, because I know that he is perfect to me and that is all that matters!








Your little girl is perfect dont let anyone tell you diffrent


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

There's always the throat.... ummm nevermind.



You did the right thing. Your baby is perfect.
Don't let anyone take her value (to you) from you.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We get it all the time. Usually for us it goes...

Them: "OMG your dog is so beautiful, what breed is he?"

Me: "Well actually he's a mutt. Maltese and Yorkie though."

Them: "Why on earth would you spend any money on a mongrel?"

Me: Walking away. 

Somtimes I tell them what I do with my money and time should be of no interest to a stranger. Then I tell them he was adopted. Most of the time I give them the idiot look, and walk away without another word.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> There's always the throat.... ummm nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















You think like me....LOL


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

thats rediculous- i just don't give people like that the time of day, its not worth it. i don't think we'll ever know why some people are so MEAN


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='Cary' post='234772' date='Aug 5 2006, 03:14 PM']
> There's always the throat.... ummm nevermind.[/B]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry that happened to you. some people have all the nerve, we all know your Bella is beautiful,she was probaly jealious because your Bella was such a good girl. I was ask once if Matilda was a yorkie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That woman needs to watch a little Cesar Milan and get her dog under control.
When she said "teacup" I would have had to say..."Oh, you call her that because of the
tea stains on her coat?" LOL I know..my bad.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Them: "Why on earth would you spend any money on a mongrel?"[/B]




Probably the same reason their parents did......love.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an idiot! If she knew anything about Maltese, she'd know ther was no such thing as a teacup.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Teacup my butt. How rude. She probably was just jealous. Maybe it was like this snarling maltese I saw on the dog whisperer. Mini Cujo. I really don't like mean people.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It wasn't a Maltese, it was a Bichon. And it wasn't the Bichon's fault to be that way, it was the owner's fault.


----------



## mightymite (Jul 5, 2005)

> "My baby is only 4.6, she's a teacup!" With that I just walked away.[/B]


I think that about sums up what this woman knows. 








I wouldn't take anything she said very seriously. Having been "benched" at dog shows (where you have to sit around after competition and talk to the public about your dogs), I can honstly say that the vast majority of the public loves dogs, but knows very little about them. I saw an ad on an on-line breeder forum the other day that almost made me burst out laughing. If it weren't so funny, it would actually have been really sad:

"Pure bred Yorke-tese. I breed quality Yorkie and Maltese crosses. Attention: I do not do INNERBREEDING."







This woman was sure to _explain_ what inner breeding was (I was quite curious myself since I've only heard of _interbreeding_ which would not be possible if you are mixing two seperate breeds - which by definition couldn't be related anyhow)" That's when you breed a mommy dog to her son or daughter to her father." I tell you - now this is a woman who is _educating_ others?

Someone told this woman she owned a teacup and for whatever her reasons, she thinks that gives her the right to have a superiority complex about her dog? You could tell her that you have a normal, healthy, beautiful dog, and what's more - you were not jipped! So whose smarter!?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Marj...................a tea what? Cup? Ummmmm....no such thing!







Some people just don't know how to do. You have to ignore idiots like that. I am sorry she hurt your feelings. Your baby is beautiful.

Yous shud telled her dat pwetty is is pwetty does. Den wet her sleeps on dat.~Sassy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

All I can say is...It takes all kinds!! As soon as she said teacup you KNOW she has no knowledge...which is why her furbaby was so unruly!! Gees, Pacino is 7 pounds...she would have thought that he was the jolly white giant!!!

Your furbaby is gorgeous!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just don't let her get to you. She was probably just jealous. I had a girl at work tell me that Darla was huge a few days ago. Darla is only 6.5 pounds. This girl has cats that weigh more than that and she thinks my dog is huge. Some people just amaze me. We all know Bella is beautiful, so who cares what that lady thinks.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Just ignore people like that! I can't believe people have no manners at all. I am grateful that I haven't ran into anyone like that!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to deal with a rude person like that. I am glad you just walked away. All of our babies are beautiful, purebred, mixbreed, doesn't matter, they are our children and we love them.

I don't think she would like to have met Sammy Maree, she is 3.91kgs of love, and beauty, I love EVERY bit of her.

Don't let others get you down. I was abused because I got Sammy spayed, I was told that I was cruel and that I should have let Sammy have a litter it is better for her. How would you like it if someone operated on you and you couldn't have kids. This women went on and on, This happened 1wk before Sammy's spay ( school mum) I was REALLY upset and questioned what I was doing ( not to mention having husband in hospital and 3 kids at home at the time).
I got Sammy spayed and the following week Sammy came to school with me again, and this women yelled at the top of her voice, It's people like you that shouldn't have dogs.
Really can you believe that, my girlfriend was shocked, I didn't even bother yelling back. People who know me know I love my babies, and her opinion doesn't matter.

Can't wait to hear what she says when Max gets the snip on the 1st Sept







.

BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> While we were out and about today I ran into another lady who also had a maltese. Of course I got excited and wanted to talk to her. She commented on Bella first, who was quietly laying in my arms. She asked about her outfit and from then on it was all about her dog. She went on and on about her all the while the dog was in hysterics. I asked if she was friendly and she said she was shy but that I could pet her. Call me crazy but the growling and barking made me decide not to. She kept putting her dog in Bella's face and saying "now give her kisses" and I'd pull Bella away afraid that the other dog may bite. I haven't been around many other maltese other than my own but I've never seen one so snippy. Well, I start to walk away and I put Bella on the ground so she can walk and the lady looks at me and goes "Oh my goodness she's HUGE what in the world are you feeding her!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.....

Well we have a very good expression here in Australia, tell her..........


















Get stuffed!!!!!!!




































and walk away.....................actually I prorbably would have said something else, but I might be banned.



Your baby is beautiful.


Dede and Chloe from down under


PS maybe you should have said "you looked in the mirror lately???????



















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

you should have told her "no ma'am, that's no teacup, that's a full-on gravy boat you've got there...>"

ann marie and the Original Gravy Boat, Buttercup/MargarineMug


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=234769
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































































I to thought of the True Aussie comeback, but really didn't think I should post it.
People may be shocked














or offened.







.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

People annoy me...

I take my guys out, and Tigger always gets all the attention.. Why? Cuz he's pure maltese. 

Booms 15 pounds, half malt half pom.. Tigs 10 pounds.. pure malt...

Honestly Boom is beautiful.. Hes so soft and his hair is so pretty. Tiggy's hair is more wirey and short. Boom has an adorable face, and Tig has pretty bad tear stains. (Boom's a mommas boy. Don't get me wrong I love the Tig too, but he's such a daddy's dog..)

I always feel so bad when ppl look at Boom and Tig and ignore Boom.. So while they pet Tig, I cuddle Boom









He's momma's baby.. and he knows it.. so it doesnt bug him so much..


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't believe how rude some people are. I'm beginning to think the only nice ones left in the world are here in this forum.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> There's always the throat.... ummm nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
How about a good swift kick in the pants!?!?!?!??!?!?!











.........sorry....................................



Your baby is gorgeous!*


----------



## TannerFlatFace (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh My Goodness! HOW RUDE!! That actually has not happened to me. However, My OWN family member.. My brother (38 years old) , well he does not like My Tanner, and We were at my moms for dinner, we get together every Saturday. well My mom slices carrots for Tanner so while we eat, we just hand him carrots. well my brother had just moved here from out of state so he temporarily lived with my mom, well he yelled at Tanner to get away and he actually had the nerve to use his foot to push him away. OH MY GOSH I about died!! Well, my mom came to my rescue and said You BETTER get used to Tanner or YOU Will NOT be eating here. Tanner is family! And We feed him when we eat. So needless to say, My brother stopped coming to Saturday night dinners. Oh well his loss! 

Oh wait. I lied., some random person refered to Tanner as a Bichon. Well Hmmph. I was offended by that.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a neighbor who feels it's always necessary to comment on Puddy's weight. Saying things like "he's sure getting big or is he fluffy or just overweight" I just tell her he takes after his mommy, that shuts her up!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> "My baby is only 4.6, she's a teacup!"[/B]


show's how much she knows.







first of all, everyone knows there's no such thing as a teacup, secondly...her dog is WELL within the standard weight, as is bella.



> Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.[/B]


 AKC standard.

personally, i believe that twit to be jealous.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

People can be stupid - which makes me love my dog that much more







, but I digress. I had someone tell me once that Chloe was "so big - aren't Maltese really small?". I told him the standard was 4-7 lbs and she is 7lbs. I accompanied this with my _why are you talking to me_ look. He left me alone!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is why I come here, everyone is so supportive!







I'm getting over my feelings being hurt and ya'll have just about made me fall out of my seat laughing with some of your comments! So thanks for the laughs and for caring so much. Now I'm off to cuddle with my huge baby.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't believe people would be so rude. You did the right thing; I don't know if I could have stopped myself from telling her off, so congrats to you for being so mature.

No one has ever said anything rude about Dolce, but a lot of people don't know anything about dogs or maltese. Someone once asked me if Dolce was a miniature Bichon. I've also been asked if she's a teacup, and she's 6.5 pounds. Ignorance is no excuse for being rude though. That woman probably paid extra for her dog because it was supposedly a teacup, and she thinks that makes her superior. It just shows that she's ignorant and shallow.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> While we were out and about today I ran into another lady who also had a maltese. Of course I got excited and wanted to talk to her. She commented on Bella first, who was quietly laying in my arms. She asked about her outfit and from then on it was all about her dog. She went on and on about her all the while the dog was in hysterics. I asked if she was friendly and she said she was shy but that I could pet her. Call me crazy but the growling and barking made me decide not to. She kept putting her dog in Bella's face and saying "now give her kisses" and I'd pull Bella away afraid that the other dog may bite. I haven't been around many other maltese other than my own but I've never seen one so snippy. Well, I start to walk away and I put Bella on the ground so she can walk and the lady looks at me and goes "Oh my goodness she's HUGE what in the world are you feeding her!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know why... envy! Pure and simple. Or well also it could be a total lack of good manners. Which ever it is, it's sad.

I find that most often people want to tell me our dogs are teacups... to which I reply, "no, they are Maltese". It's all a lack of knowledge, I feel so I try to share Maltese Standards with anyone that may be inclined to listen.

You love your doggie, YOU take care of your doggie, your doggie lives for you... not the occational idiot you may encounter. Walking away was the best thing you could do beside protecting your doggie.

Good for you!
Melanie


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry, but why don't people think before opening their mouths? I hate to sound harsh. Whatever happened to "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all?". Your baby is absolutely beautiful







! Don't even think twice about what she said. 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

your baby is absolutely GORGEOUS! and I agree with everybody hat woman was just jealous!!!

you know... I haven't gone thorugh this kind of stuff... 

and I just don't understand why people are so concern about other people's dog's weight? Some people just don't have a life, that's their problem!!!

And about the tea cup thing... that I heard one of those... 

I was at the park with Mac, and this woman was there with 2 dogs. they both looked like shi tzu to me. same nose... but one was all white. they were both over 10 years old. 
anyways... the woman started talkinbg about how small mac was and blah, blah blah. she said the white one was a purebred maltese!!!!! with that nose????????????????????
and she went on and on telling me that my mac was a teacup. I told her "there's no such a thing as teacup" she basically yelld at me and said I should read more and do more research because my dog is a teacup. 

I didn't even say anything because I would just waste my time. 
thank Goodness I never saw that lady again.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know what makes some people the way they are. I get a lot attention when out with Rudy.Most everyone loves him and says something nice.It could be that proud,my babies perfect and if you say different I may smash your face in look I have when they approach us.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

As usual, Sassy is absolutely right. Pwetty is as pwetty does. 

Samsonsmom

And Sassy knows pwetty! Sammie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> While we were out and about today I ran into another lady who also had a maltese. Of course I got excited and wanted to talk to her. She commented on Bella first, who was quietly laying in my arms. She asked about her outfit and from then on it was all about her dog. She went on and on about her all the while the dog was in hysterics. I asked if she was friendly and she said she was shy but that I could pet her. Call me crazy but the growling and barking made me decide not to. She kept putting her dog in Bella's face and saying "now give her kisses" and I'd pull Bella away afraid that the other dog may bite. I haven't been around many other maltese other than my own but I've never seen one so snippy. Well, I start to walk away and I put Bella on the ground so she can walk and the lady looks at me and goes "Oh my goodness she's HUGE what in the world are you feeding her!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is absolutely perfect...those rude people are just jealous.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> While we were out and about today I ran into another lady who also had a maltese. Of course I got excited and wanted to talk to her. She commented on Bella first, who was quietly laying in my arms. She asked about her outfit and from then on it was all about her dog. She went on and on about her all the while the dog was in hysterics. I asked if she was friendly and she said she was shy but that I could pet her. Call me crazy but the growling and barking made me decide not to. She kept putting her dog in Bella's face and saying "now give her kisses" and I'd pull Bella away afraid that the other dog may bite. I haven't been around many other maltese other than my own but I've never seen one so snippy. Well, I start to walk away and I put Bella on the ground so she can walk and the lady looks at me and goes "Oh my goodness she's HUGE what in the world are you feeding her!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Living in the same area as you, I'm not surprised at the response you got. I find that the general public in our area has little knowledge of our breed. They can get down right rude to me when I try to explain that just because the dog is not a show dog it will not be sold for $300 and that they can't have breeding rights. One man a couple weeks ago got furious with me when I tried to explain to him that I would not sell him a dog without a neuter contract unless he showed and finished it.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> As usual, Sassy is absolutely right. Pwetty is as pwetty does.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> And Sassy knows pwetty! Sammie[/B]



Indy and I second that





















Your baby is adorable and that woman is an idiot


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the continued support! We've gotten a couple of good laughs out of the incident since it happened. The whole thing was ridiculous. Bella is usually the smallest one whenever we're in a crowd. She may not be perfect according to standard but she has a face that still melts my heart everytime I look at her.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't give her a second thought! Your baby is beautiful and properly socialized and she is just jealous! Her dog (poor baby) is just like her owner, SOCIALLY RETARDED!









Not so bright people always say mean things about Louis "oh he is so big", "shouldn't you put him on a diet", blah, blah. He might be at 9.5 lbs but you can feel all his ribs and the vet says he is nice and healthy (which is all that matters) and he looks EXTRA big when he is fluffy! My niece says he looks like "lambie" when he gets his summer cut, and he is so skinny without all his fluff.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You know, this just irritates me and shows an incredible lack of manners on behalf of the other maltese owner.

Now that I know more about this breed, I can tell the difference between a maltese that generally fits within the standard and one who doesn't. But i would NEVER in a million years say anything to the Maltese owner whose dog may not be within the standard! Because OMG, it doesn't matter! The only thing that matters to me is how the owner treats and loves their little dog. Anything else has no place in a conversation between maltese owners who happen to find each other. It's one thing to _think _ that your dog is superior (because we all think our dogs are superious, LOL) but quite another to voice it. 

I had previously posted about my first experience happening upon a maltese owner in my home town and what I had said got taken out of context, but my initial point I was trying to make is the same. I used my knowledge that I had learned from this forum and realized the pup was from a puppy mill and had a very bichony look to him but I NEVER would have said anything to the owner!! Plus this woman you were dealing with? She obviously thinks she is in possession of superior knowledge but she gave herself away with that teacup comment! 

She probably spent a buttload of money on her teacup dog and thinks that gave her the right to pass judgement on every other maltese. Maybe if you're lucky, she'll be a lurker here and will realize how tacky she really was!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I would not have got offended..I just would of said she's huge and she should try Weight Watchers







Nemo is like 12 pds and no he is not standard and wont win any dog/shows , but he's mine and I love him and I could care less what anyone else thinks!!!


Andrea~


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I am so sorry that she was rude to you. My mother has always told me that it takes all kinds of people to make the world go around and unfortunately that includes rude ones.
I usually get positive reactions on Baby Gizmo. 
The other day a lady told me that I needed to put him on a leash where he couldn't get to people. Baby Gizmo is very friendly but he does have his moments with some. 
I was setting in the parking lot with him asleep on my lap waiting on my husband to get off work and this woman scared the #*$# right out of me. As usual I was minding my own business listening to the radio and petting Baby Gizmo when she knocked loudly on my window. I guess he reacted with protection when I jumped and I am sure it scared him too. No matter what I tried with him he tried every way in the world to get to her. I told her that she scared him and that he is very protective. 
She informed me that little dogs are ankle biters. She made me mad and I told her that I couldn't help her with any information and rolled the window back up. 
Most people that come in contact with him will let them pet him and even hold him sometimes. I started him out when he was a baby taking him everywhere to make him sociable.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

What a moron that lady is! Macy is also 6 pounds (well, maybe a little chubbier since she started her pred) and she is JUST the right size, IMHO!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> you should have told her "no ma'am, that's no teacup, that's a full-on gravy boat you've got there...>"
> 
> ann marie and the Original Gravy Boat, Buttercup/MargarineMug[/B]



rotfl


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Thats so rude! I'm glad you didn't let Bella near her dog.! She is probably just mad since bella is so well behaved!

I encounter lots of comments that I'm not too fond if either. I've had a lady at petsmart insist that I've bleached Princess! 

HER: how did you get your dog that color, they normally don't look like that
ME: her breed is normally white
HER: no, I have a maltese and you definitely bleached yours or something.. its not normal
Me: I would never do that! thats so bad for thier hair
HER: your not fooling anyone honey!
HUSBAND: pulls me away before I tell her she probably just doesn't wash her dog.

I also get so many people insisting that Princess is a "teacup" I really don't like that term at all. I tell them she's not, she's just on the smaller end of of the breed standard size.

You will always encounter rude dog owners. The other week I was at the park with Princess and this girl had a maltese as well. Her dog was growling and trying to attack everything.. grass, kids, her! I've actually sat and watched her dog for a while and thought to myself.. gosh what a misbehaved little one! and she was doing nothing to contain him, not even saying " no"- so then she spots Princess and decides we should let them play since they are similar and I picked Princess up and said sorry, we were just about to leave and I hear her mutter to her pup.. "she thinks her dog is too good for us! so stuck up." and I mutter to Princess " I guess that puppy learns how to behave from his mom!."


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

GEEZ... I bet that lady would've thought Roxy was a giant! I'll admit, Roxy is well over the standard weight- but her weight is like everything else about her: NOT standard, she's above the standard, and it's the same with all the other maltese on this forum, whether they are in the standard weight or not, if anyone tells you different, so what? Your dog is above standards and averages in every way, including with how unconditional their love is, they're fantastic dogs on here, that's what makes them special.









I wish I could be that mature when someone says something rude about weight with my pup- I just go defense-mode and unload a mouthful, haha...jinkies..

When I see another maltese, my idea upon coming up to meet them and their owners is to compliment and perhaps chat, not to insult them, golly... some people can be so horrible.


----------

